
Mock interview while you wait for YC S18 invite/rejection - jbyks
https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator
======
quantumwoke
Why should I have to sign up with my email for yet another service? :(

~~~
jbyks
Do you want to sign up with something else?

~~~
quantumwoke
I wish you could sign up with your social media account or use more of a
frictionless signup flow ala reddit or HN. The IRC 'signup' process (pick a
name, start chatting) has always seemed to me the best option for messaging
platforms, although it's not widely adoped.

~~~
jbyks
We used to have social logins but we ditched them for now, people want to chat
pseudonymously. I would like to do the name only signup at some point. We
currently use email to do: * password recovery * send people a summary about
who got in after they have left the community

Ideally we would let people opt in to that last part. Then all we need is a
way to secure access to your nick.

